# Pectoralis Major Repair.



## nikkisgranny (Jan 26, 2009)

I am trying to find the CPT code or something close to it for a pectoralis major repair. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## mbort (Jan 26, 2009)

Where was the entry point for this procedure?  Can you post the note?


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jan 29, 2009)

Could someone tell me what cpt code to use for pectoralis major repair, the entry point was deltopectoral, they used wire and the brought the sutures through the routed area of the humerus.

Thanks
Kim


----------



## mbort (Jan 29, 2009)

KimmyLanier said:


> Could someone tell me what cpt code to use for pectoralis major repair, the entry point was deltopectoral, they used wire and the brought the sutures through the routed area of the humerus.
> 
> Thanks
> Kim




look at 24341


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jan 30, 2009)

*Thanks*

MBORT

Thank you so much I do think that is what I am looking for.

Kim


----------



## hory216 (Oct 4, 2011)

What would be the code for left pectoralis minor muscle release?


----------

